# Clearblue Digital Ovulation Kit - False Positive



## DJF

Hi,

I have slightly irregular cycles. On average my cycle is usually 26 or 27 days but it has been as short as 24 days and as long as 31 days. Instead of playing the guessing game of trying to figure out when I am ovulating I bought a Clearblue Digital Ovulation Kit. I followed the instructions and started testing on Day 6 of my cycle in the morning. On Day 7 I got a smiley face. This seems like it was too soon in my cycle to be ovulating. I used the test two more times that day and no smiley face. I am now on Day 9 and no smiley face since the morning of Day 7. My questions is can you get a false positive with this test? Did I ovulate on Day 7 or could I still be ovulating in the next week?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## dachsundmom

DJF said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have slightly irregular cycles. On average my cycle is usually 26 or 27 days but it has been as short as 24 days and as long as 31 days. Instead of playing the guessing game of trying to figure out when I am ovulating I bought a Clearblue Digital Ovulation Kit. I followed the instructions and started testing on Day 6 of my cycle in the morning. On Day 7 I got a smiley face. This seems like it was too soon in my cycle to be ovulating. I used the test two more times that day and no smiley face. I am now on Day 9 and no smiley face since the morning of Day 7. My questions is can you get a false positive with this test? Did I ovulate on Day 7 or could I still be ovulating in the next week?
> 
> Thanks for any input!

I would say it is possible; keep in mind that the tests only indicate there is a surge and that your body is trying to ovulate. It does not tell you if it did or not and it wouldn't be unusual at all if your body tired to OV, didn't, and will try again later. The only way to really know if you ovulated is to temp. :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

have you had a + since the last one? Maybe you have elevated LH levels as CD7 seems real early.


----------



## DJF

daopdesign said:


> have you had a + since the last one? Maybe you have elevated LH levels as CD7 seems real early.

No, I haven't had another + test since the first one. I have been using the test everyday and hope I will get another positive around when I thought I would ovulate (around Monday). I am worried that I might have missed my ovulation because we weren't expecting a positive so soon. My husband and I BD right after the positive but didn't the next day when it was negative again.


----------



## rrecio1440

Hi, I came upon your post when I googled my question! Kinda same scenario.. I notice you posted this back in July of 2011 and are pregnant now.. So Im assuming you found out you where pregnant right after this post and you really didn't have a false positive after all...?! If so Congratulations :) I was wondering if I could jump on in the conversation and ask some questions and get advice and opinions!! :) Thanks!!


----------



## DJF

rrecio1440 said:


> Hi, I came upon your post when I googled my question! Kinda same scenario.. I notice you posted this back in July of 2011 and are pregnant now.. So Im assuming you found out you where pregnant right after this post and you really didn't have a false positive after all...?! If so Congratulations :) I was wondering if I could jump on in the conversation and ask some questions and get advice and opinions!! :) Thanks!!

Ask away!! We did the deed the night of the first positive but I kept using the ovulation kit. I got another positive around day 11 or 12 of my cycle and we did it again. I got pregnant that month so hard to say which time I got pregnant but I think it was on day 11 or 12.

Good luck!


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok, so I've been charting everything since August 2011 but didn't start using OPKs till October 2011. I used the regular 2 line test in October and November (also used a 7pk clear blue digital ovulation test towards the end), Im pretty sure I got a + in October but for some reason in November I didn't catch it or I may have just missed it from not taking test correctly. Me and my husband wanted to be more prepared in December so I have been using the Clear Blue Digital Ovulation test ONLY (20pk).. I started using them on cycle day 6 and tested twice a day, once in the afternoon and the other at night. I received my first smiley face on Dec.31 ( so day 14). Oh I might want to mention my periods are a bit off by a few days give or take every month, so that was the whole purpose of trying to pinpoint my ov day! So me and my husband had intercourse on the 1st and 2nd.. we assumed those were the best times to try since the kit says once you receive a + to have sex anytime within 12-36hrs. We both felt very positive with the outcome of the + result and unfortunately my husband deployed out to sea later on in the day on the 2nd :( So we are both hoping that we did conceive!! Ok so this is where the funny stuff begins.. In the evening on the 2nd I started having mild cramps (I thought it was pretty unusual) I've had them since then too. I started getting curious too with the way I've been feeling and started doing some research, I came upon stuff saying it could be "ovulation cramps" or "implanting cramps"? That they each lasted and where around a certain period of time but of course other women made comments on the posts saying everyones body is different so not to assume to go by what they recommended when the sort of cramps would happen!? I then, become even more curious and took another opk test that I had around from the extra ones left over. To my surprise, a smiley face poped up.. OMG did I get a false positive the first time, whats going on? (first thoughts) I tried looking up similar scenarios that anyone may have had as well.. and saw your post! I also called the Clear Blue customer service to speak with someone and this is what the representative told me...

That the first test I took is the test I only needed to be concerned about because it was the test that detected the LH Hormone in my stream. That the 2nd + was more than likely just still detecting the LH from the first test (apparently some women tend to have a LH surge for a few days even after ovulation has occurred, didn't know that?) So she said that I honestly shouldn't worry about it.. I told her I also noticed the lines where darker on my 2nd test than they where on the first and she told me thats the most common mistake women do with these test, they try and compare the lines when the lines have nothing to do with the test, that its a digital test so what the applicator reads is what the true results are.. She told me considering I haven't had any pregnancies in the last 6-9wks and am not on any fertility medication and have had 2 other non complicated pregnancies that she is confident that my first test did detect my LH, was not a false positive (She said which happen to be rare) and I did good with the days we tried to conceive and will most likely hopefully get a positive pregnancy test soon :)

I hope she is right, but I can not help but still have assumptions in the back of my head!! And with the way I have been feeling lately too, I don't know if its possible being my 3rd pregnancy would have any affect on possible early pregnancy symptoms or not, but I have of course been having the mild cramps (twinges), lower back pains, bloating and other symptoms as well!!

Any advice or opinions I would really appreciate, also if possible prayer and sending some baby boy dust my way :) Thanks ladies!!


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok, so I've been charting everything since August 2011 but didn't start using OPKs till October 2011. I used the regular 2 line test in October and November (also used a 7pk clear blue digital ovulation test towards the end), Im pretty sure I got a + in October but for some reason in November I didn't catch it or I may have just missed it from not taking test correctly. Me and my husband wanted to be more prepared in December so I have been using the Clear Blue Digital Ovulation test ONLY (20pk).. I started using them on cycle day 6 and tested twice a day, once in the afternoon and the other at night. I received my first smiley face on Dec.31 ( so day 14). Oh I might want to mention my periods are a bit off by a few days give or take every month, so that was the whole purpose of trying to pinpoint my ov day! So me and my husband had intercourse on the 1st and 2nd.. we assumed those were the best times to try since the kit says once you receive a + to have sex anytime within 12-36hrs. We both felt very positive with the outcome of the + result and unfortunately my husband deployed out to sea later on in the day on the 2nd :( So we are both hoping that we did conceive!! Ok so this is where the funny stuff begins.. In the evening on the 2nd I started having mild cramps (I thought it was pretty unusual) I've had them since then too. I started getting curious too with the way I've been feeling and started doing some research, I came upon stuff saying it could be "ovulation cramps" or "implanting cramps"? That they each lasted and where around a certain period of time but of course other women made comments on the posts saying everyones body is different so not to assume to go by what they recommended when the sort of cramps would happen!? I then, become even more curious and took another opk test that I had around from the extra ones left over. To my surprise, a smiley face poped up.. OMG did I get a false positive the first time, whats going on? (first thoughts) I tried looking up similar scenarios that anyone may have had as well.. and saw your post! I also called the Clear Blue customer service to speak with someone and this is what the representative told me...

That the first test I took is the test I only needed to be concerned about because it was the test that detected the LH Hormone in my stream. That the 2nd + was more than likely just still detecting the LH from the first test (apparently some women tend to have a LH surge for a few days even after ovulation has occurred, didn't know that?) So she said that I honestly shouldn't worry about it.. I told her I also noticed the lines where darker on my 2nd test than they where on the first and she told me thats the most common mistake women do with these test, they try and compare the lines when the lines have nothing to do with the test, that its a digital test so what the applicator reads is what the true results are.. She told me considering I haven't had any pregnancies in the last 6-9wks and am not on any fertility medication and have had 2 other non complicated pregnancies that she is confident that my first test did detect my LH, was not a false positive (She said which happen to be rare) and I did good with the days we tried to conceive and will most likely hopefully get a positive pregnancy test soon :)

I hope she is right, but I can not help but still have assumptions in the back of my head!! And with the way I have been feeling lately too, I don't know if its possible being my 3rd pregnancy would have any affect on possible early pregnancy symptoms or not, but I have of course been having the mild cramps (twinges), lower back pains, bloating and other symptoms as well!!

Any advice or opinions I would really appreciate, also if possible prayer and sending some baby boy dust my way :) Thanks ladies!!


----------



## rrecio1440

Sorry didnt mean to post twice :/


----------



## DJF

It sounds like you detected your ovulation. I am not sure what happened with my test. I got a positive in the morning but later that day it was negative. A day before I got the second positive I noticed a change in my cervical mucous indicating that I was about to ovulate. The ovulation test had been negative that morning but we had sex anyways. The next morning I got a positive on the test and we had sex that day and the day after. So I am not sure what happened the first time but I think it was wrong.

However, you got yours on day 14 so I think that sounds like you ovulated. I remember reading other posts of women who still got positive ovulation tests after they had conceived.

I never got cramps after I ovulated but I know some women do. I did notice mild cramps around the time of my missed period.

Good luck! The 2 week wait is the hardest. Let me know how it goes :)


----------



## Scout

My experience this cycle was that I got a smiley face on Friday...tested 8am negative, 11am positive, 6pm negative. 

I take my temps to confirm ovulation and expected to get a temp rise by sunday, so when I didn't I did another OPK and got a smiley on Sunday. I got a temp rise on Monday and have had post ovuation symptoms since Monday. 

My conclusion is that the one on Friday was a false posititve. I think my body was gearing up to o and then didn't. (which can happen) 

With the cramps, I'd think maybe you did ovuation on the 2nd, BUT if you look at the statistics of pregnancy and ovulation, you'll see that it's best to bd 2 days before ovuation occurs for the best chance of pregancy. From everythig I"ve read (plus my own experience of getting pregnant the last 2 times by bd'ing the day before I got a positve OPK, which was 2 days b/4 ovuation) then I'd say you have a better chance of being pregnant if you did ovulate on the 2nd. 

Good luck and sending you tons of super sticky baby dust...:dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

Thanks DJF and SCOTT :flower:
After ruling out all the pros and cons, I did forget to mention... That prior to getting my first + on Dec.31 I had been having this thick, wet stringy CM. I mean not to be all TMI but at times I felt like I was urinating on myself :shrug: I had read up on it and many sites said it was a great indication for ovulation soon or ovulation! So we had sex on Jan. 1&2. The 2nd is when the mild cramps started and after the 2nd I become very dry with my CM and its been that way since or I just have regular CM that have through out my whole cycle. My cramps stopped today, thank goodness they were making me uncomfortable! But my back pains stayed.. so weird! I dont even get back pains when I have my periods either so its new to have them out of no where :shrug:


----------



## taylorxx

Sometimes you have a surge right after AF. Also, if you tested with FMU or highly concentrated urine, it can cause a "false positive" xx


----------



## rrecio1440

Ive heard that too taylorxx! 

I tested Day14 of my cycle though, so Im pretty hopeful now that I did catch it :) I test about 4p that day because we where running around doing stuff all day and got home late. I usually tested at 1p and again at 10p at night.


----------



## cariecarie

Hi, been reading your posts and am in a dilemma as well....i fact I've been testing since the last 2 months and never got a positive:nope:....only used the 7 test sticks a month.....so this month, decided to test everyday since Day6, didn't get a positive either, but noticed that there is a difference in the lines. At first, it was just one line, these 3 days it has been 2 lines (the 2nd line fainter) yet there is no positive, noticed a change in CM...not sure if I am ovulating.....is the kit reliable?:cry:


----------



## Bean66

Cariecarie - what cd are you now? Are you recently off BCP? Are you just testing once a day? You might be missing your surge. Maybe try normal
OPKs so you can see the second line get progressively darker over a couple of data. Also remember to limit fluids and hold per for at least 3 hours.


----------



## Bean66

When you say you looked at the lines are you using digital or normal OPKs?


----------



## cariecarie

using the digital. you mean i should test more than once a day? :S i only test when i wake up.....sorry but what's cd and bcd?


----------



## Bean66

Sorry cd is cycle day. Cd1 being the first day of red flow.

I only get one smiley per cycle. If you're like me it's best combining cheap Internet opks. This way you can tell that the line is getting darker and start testing twice a day.

My guess is you've missed your surge. Also morning urine isn't the best. I'd test at maybe between 11am and 2pm and 4pm and 8pm. Once decided try and stick to roughly the same time everyday.

BCP is birth control pill.


----------



## DJF

The kit worked for me. I tested in the morning when I first woke up but I have read other posts where woman missed there surge by testing only once a day and the recommended testing twice a day. You may also want to talk to your gyno about the test and nor getting a positive - she might have some recommendations.


----------



## cariecarie

cd16...cycle normally about 32 days..am working so it's difficult for me to test other than before work which is before 8 or after...which is already night ...never used bcp. my cm is still more than usual though


----------



## Troopalong

Hi there,

Hoping for some hlp, went off by in feb halfway through pill pack. My husband and I were going to wait until march but since I messed p pill pack we went with it and I got breakthrough blended shortly thereafter around valentines day.

On 2/23 did first opk test and it was negative. Waited a cople more days and tested again on 2/27 and it was positive. NOTE THAT ON 2/26 we did have unprotected sex.

The night of 2/27 early am of 2/28 woke up at 2 am cramping with some spotting. Thought was ov cramping

On 28 night we had sex again. And again on 3/3

Didn't test again for a couple days until I got this weird cramp in my side on 3/7 Tested opk again and was positive even tough it said no need to test again until next cycle. 

So now between the first and the second opk it's a week apart.

I've been testing every day since and got another positive on 3/10 and AGAIN 3/13 as in today. So within the month I've had all these positives. 

I am on no medication nor do i have pcos. Any clue ladies?

I've heart opk can be pos if preggo but I've taken tests and they are neg so far.


----------



## DJF

I have heard that opk tests can come back positive if you are pregnant but I don't have any experience with this. Probably to early to get a positive pregnancy test. I would test again closer to your period. I was able to get a positive pregnancy test with First response a few days before my period while other tests had come back negative. The other tests were positive on the day of my expected period.


----------



## Bean66

You may just be trying to O. Surge doesn't indicate O just predicts it. I'd just bd regularly this cycle while your body settles and maybe do a hpt once a week if no AF. My first cycle post pill was 58days. Had lots of 'pregnancy' symptoms.

Good luck.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im in a similar situation. 

I got a positive smiley on CD13 and have been expecting a temp rise but im now cd16 and still no temp rise, so dont think I have ovulated. I havent done another opk but might do one now. What do u think?

I have long cycles and o'd cd24 and cd33 before. So didnt expect a smiley on cd13 at all.....think its wrong xxx


----------



## Troopalong

Hi ladies thx now have 6 th positive :) smiley this month the last three have been in a row...hmmm 

Mrsbroody test just does lh not necessarily that ur ov but u should check out ur discharge if it's really watery maybe a little white thats a good sign too. Usually 12 to 36 hrs after first smiley ov so bd just in case!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

thanks hun. 

We have been dtd just incase but I tested again today and its negative now!!!! Very very confused but i guess only time will tell. I wil keep doing the opks and see what happens.

I hope u Ov soon if u are getting all these smileys x


----------



## Troopalong

I think most people go back to negative right after the first smiley so u were right on in getting to it- the test only detects lh surge which only happens when ur about to o not actually when u are so I would not stress about the negative.

Yes I will keep u updated. The concern is not that I have ov but that either I'm already preggers or have pros. Most people don't get that many positives. Hope it's that good one and not pcos


----------

